# My Favorite Carry



## Dirvin (Jun 16, 2013)

Either you love this gun or you hate it. I'm standing firm. I love it. Maybe it's a girl thing. :mrgreen:

P238 Rainbow


----------



## Pistol Pete (Jan 8, 2010)

Sure is cute, looks like a baby Colt.


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

Sig Sauer says it all, it's a beauty


----------

